# GIBRALTAR | Projects & Construction



## Openthewindow (10 mo ago)

Can anyone give a proper update and info of the new *Eastside project*? That is probably the biggest and highest quality project in Gibraltar right now, basically a new upscale urban center with a superyacht port on the east side of Gibraltar. 

The only quality visuals and info I can find of this project are these recent videos from the GBC:


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

Openthewindow said:


> Can anyone give a proper update and info of the new *Eastside project*? That is probably the biggest and highest quality project in Gibraltar right now, basically a new upscale urban center with a superyacht port on the east side of Gibraltar.
> 
> The only quality visuals and info I can find of this project are these recent videos from the GBC:


Ill try uploading the images + the documents of the project submitted to the planners tomorrow.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

Re upload of the files.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

Ive gotten my hands on the design statement pdf however the file(s) seems to be too large so i will find some other means to upload it.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

exchange96 said:


> Re upload of the files.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Openthewindow said:


> Can anyone give a proper update and info of the new *Eastside project*? That is probably the biggest and highest quality project in Gibraltar right now, basically a new upscale urban center with a superyacht port on the east side of Gibraltar.
> 
> The only quality visuals and info I can find of this project are these recent videos from the GBC:


here you can see some updates:









GIBRALTAR | Arquitectura y urbanismo


Como se inspiren en los arquitectos de HongKong y sus viviendas obreras, en 20 años el Peñon lo habrán tapado!!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

An update on the Eastside project.

Its been given outline planning permission from the DPC. However there will be two changes the high rise residential tower will no longer be a thing and the size of the small boats marina will be reduced. Everything else received either majority or unanimous approval.


----------



## Openthewindow (10 mo ago)

exchange96 said:


> However there will be two changes the high rise residential tower will no longer be a thing


That's a big disappointing news for me... That high rise tower in the middle of the harbor was to be the landmark of this whole project. Without it the whole harbor loses its most eye catching character, but I guess the residents of the nearby Catalan Bay didn't want it to ruin their ocean view.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

Openthewindow said:


> That's a big disappointing news for me... That high rise tower in the middle of the harbor was to be the landmark of this whole project. Without it the whole harbor loses its most eye catching character, but I guess the residents of the nearby Catalan Bay didn't want it to ruin their ocean view.


We gibraltarians dont really like high rises as they're mostly ugly and clash with the views of the rock. IMO the project can do without another generic high-rise its got the 400 clifface of the rock right behind to provide an iconic backdrop.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

New promotional video for the eastside development dropped yesterday.

Looking good imo hopefully they can come to terms with Catalan bay village with regards to the Marina.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

A new boutique hotel has also been approved

Heres a PDF with the visuals.


----------



## MLL1849 (10 mo ago)

Surprised to see that Gibraltar only has a population of 34,000. While I didn't think it had over a million, I was always sure it is at least 100,000.

Even the Spanish enclaves of Ceuta and Melilla both have populations of 85,000


----------



## rouvenor (Feb 19, 2017)

Just spent some time in Gibraltar and after climbing the Rock via the Mediterranean Steps I could hardly believe what I was seeing - these buildings absolutely ruin the landscape and the only thing I could think about was how something like this ever got approved. Shame.


----------



## Openthewindow (10 mo ago)

rouvenor said:


> Just spent some time in Gibraltar and after climbing the Rock via the Mediterranean Steps I could hardly believe what I was seeing - these buildings absolutely ruin the landscape and the only thing I could think about was how something like this ever got approved. Shame.


That's the Hassan centenary terraces, it's a government development to address the affordable housing shortage. Basically to cramp as many local people on as little land as possible. Meanwhile the Eastside project next to it will be mostly very low rise luxury duplexes and townhouses, cattering to wealthy foreign investors, and they will take up all of the land available on the east side. This is why I hope they keep that "landmark high rise" in the plan for the east side project, otherwise the whole thing is going to look even more weird and unbalanced.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

rouvenor said:


> Just spent some time in Gibraltar and after climbing the Rock via the Mediterranean Steps I could hardly believe what I was seeing - these buildings absolutely ruin the landscape and the only thing I could think about was how something like this ever got approved. Shame.
> 
> View attachment 3307839


As openthewindow stated the goal was to cramp as many ppl as possible on a footprint as small as possible so they could sell more land to foreign investors. Most ppl are desperate for housing so they wont question it and go along with it despite the flawed design.

Its going to look horrid in 10 years when the saline climate of the area takes a toll on the buildings. I really cant understate how the climate on this side of Gibraltar degrades buildings, a similar project built 6 years ago is already filthy and rusty.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

Update on Hassan's terrace's, facades are being painted white and windows are starting to be installed. Also works on the foundation for the other 3 towers have started with parts of the rubble mound being removed.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

Some big infrastructure news.










Airport tunnel 'likely' to be handed to Government in early September, meaning it could be open to public end of the year or start of 2023


Gibraltar News, GBC News, Latest Gibraltar News




www.gbc.gi


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

News on the new national stadium.

Looks like they'll be filing a new application for a new stadium before the end of the year, with construction starting mid 2023 if everything gets passed.


----------



## exchange96 (Aug 16, 2017)

New design for the new stadium has been revealed. Looks good tho a bit overkill imo.


----------

